# DIAMOND AUDIO TDX 152 15" SUBWOOFER MINTY !



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Diamond Audio TDX15D2 TDX 15" Neo Sub Dual 2 Ohm Hex D915D2 1500 Watt Max | eBay

Thanks for looking !!


----------

